# Who wrote the best slow movements?



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

It's Franz Schubert!

Proof? 

Piano Sonata no. 21 in B Flat Major

*Andante sostenuto*





Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished"

*Andante con moto*





String Quintet in C Major

*Adagio*





String Quartet no. 13 "Rosamunde"

*Andante*





Piano Sonata no. 20 in A major

*Andantino*





Who is yours?


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Two words: Anton. Bruckner.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

campy said:


> Two words: Anton. Bruckner.


Bruckner' slow movements is soooo expansive.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## celegorma (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing beats Beethoven..
Eroica funeral march, Hammerklavier (to me the greatest slow movement in piano literature), Emperor Concerto, Heiliger Dankesang (greatest slow movement in chamber literature), just to name a few. He simply wrote too many great slow movements, unlike one hit or two hit wonders like Bruckner.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruckner's slow movements have never been surpassed, but Beethoven, Schubert, Mahler and Shostakovich are no slouches in this department,either .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Schubert, Mahler and Bruckner stand out for me.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann.

And Shostakovich.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Shostakovich, definitely.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Bartok's night music

Can't get any better than that


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Wagner. 

6 characters.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Beethoven, Schubert, Bruckner, Sibelius.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

celegorma said:


> Nothing beats Beethoven..
> Eroica funeral march, Hammerklavier (to me the greatest slow movement in piano literature), Emperor Concerto, Heiliger Dankesang (greatest slow movement in chamber literature), just to name a few. He simply wrote too many great slow movements, unlike one hit or two hit wonders like Bruckner.


Beethoven's slow movement's are indeed great, but guess how many great slow movements Bruckner has? As many as he has symphonies, and that's not even counting the string quintet. Bruckner is an example of a composer who wrote great music consistently; he's the proverbial opposite of a one hit wonder. People who only know the 8th, or the 4th, need to widen out their experience.


----------



## Lala (Aug 25, 2012)

I always think that good old Mozart's slow movements came from God direct.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I consider the unfinished symphony as the most majestic and best symphonie. I love it. It is probably one of the best slow movements that I know too. Bruckner is quite good too, but he'll for me never be able to win from Schubert.


----------

